# Cutie in different forms



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Some more pictures of cutie..posing fr snaps.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Very photogenic little one.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

ha ha..yes she is..whenever she sees my cell she will sit up and give poses before bending down to get a head rub:tiel4:


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

So sweet! I love her pink cage


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

shaenne,
me too love that cage..i remember the day i went to bring cutie from the breeder... cutie and her siblings were jumping in and out of the cage and they started playing there with toys as caged looked colourful to them.It was very difficult for the lady to take the rest of the flock away from the cage as they were biting her when she was lifting all the others from the cage


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Awww, so adorable!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cutie*

She looks like a beautiful, sweet little bird! I love the pic of her in your hand! They are such loveable little birds!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is precious, and I love her pink cage! 
At some point you may want to consider changing those plastic perches to natural wood branches, as it's better for their feet. You can also wrap the plastic ones in vet wrap to make them comfier.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks all for the lovely messages. @moonchild, i will ask the vet this time if vet wrap is available here or not..so that i can get one fr cutie


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

How sweet! She is surely photogenic and the pink is adorable Looks like she lives up to her name 'Cutie':blush:


Love from me and Chicken,
~Skye


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

haa ha thanks @Skye.. the very first time i saw her i decided to call her cutie as she was super cute and cuddly


----------

